# (New Pics)Meriwether County 1876 acres Trophy Club



## Lost in Heard (Apr 25, 2010)

Club needs 2 members for the 2010 season,
Club runs total of 18 members 
$1450.00 dues*****
17 Acres of first come first serve foodplots
pin in/ pin out as well as primary areas
Independently owned managed for timber
Camp with electricity access to water
125'' min
7th yr of trohpy management
a few pics of some of the Bucks taken the last five yrs


----------



## SwampWise (Apr 27, 2010)

PM sent


----------



## bk9209 (Apr 27, 2010)

what are the dues and how many members?


----------



## Lost in Heard (Apr 27, 2010)

$1450.00 16 total members


----------



## jimmy (Apr 28, 2010)

*where'bouts?*

Can you give a location from Greenville and some of the roads that surround this land so I can pull it up on bing-map..thanks!


----------



## todd pursley (Apr 28, 2010)

hwy 173 across from the peach orchard in raleigh


----------



## Lost in Heard (May 1, 2010)

property is mostly thinned pines with some hardwood fingers scattered , pasture land and clearcut, lots of green foodplots full of whitetail institute clover and buck forage oats!


----------



## Lost in Heard (May 5, 2010)

all pm's returned


----------



## Meriwether Mike (May 7, 2010)

*Bahc........*

I am in my fourth year of membership on this lease. Last year was a great year as I killed two does and saw numerous smaller bucks and does. Never saw the big boy, but he did not get big by being dumb.


----------



## Lost in Heard (May 13, 2010)

Will be down showing the club saturday if anyone else is interested pm or call 678-409-7543 Robbie


----------



## todd pursley (May 18, 2010)

only one oppening left


----------



## todd pursley (Jun 1, 2010)

just been offered an aditional 100 plus acres that adjoin our club so the oppenings is back to 2 oppenings. The 100 plus acres has not been hunted in several years.


----------



## Lost in Heard (Jun 17, 2010)

looks like were gonna definitely need 2 more, so anyone interested give me a call or shoot me a pm and we'll get down there and look around!   Robbie 678-409-7543


----------



## Lost in Heard (Jun 24, 2010)

returned all pm's, added 126 acres so total is up from 1750 to 1876, still need 2 more members to fill lease for 2010-2011


----------



## Lost in Heard (Jun 27, 2010)

trail cam pic 2009


----------



## Lost in Heard (Jul 2, 2010)

will be down showing property on 7/10 if anyone else might come down and check it out just shoot me a pm or give me a call 678-409-7543 Robbie


----------



## Lost in Heard (Jul 12, 2010)

all pm's returned, will be down again on 7/17 so give me a call Robbie 678-409-7543


----------



## Lost in Heard (Jul 19, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Lost in Heard (Jul 22, 2010)

all pm's returned, will be down again 7/24 to show property anyone else interested please give me a call 678-409-7543 Robbie


----------



## todd pursley (Jul 22, 2010)

*couple 2010 trail cam pics*

2010 pics


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jul 22, 2010)

Heres a few nice ones from BAHC!!


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jul 22, 2010)

A few more of the eleven point!


----------



## Festus (Jul 27, 2010)

Meriwether Mike said:


> I am in my fourth year of membership on this lease. Last year was a great year as I killed two does and saw numerous smaller bucks and does. Never saw the big boy, but he did not get big by being dumb.



I did see a big boy!  During the rut I was sitting in one of the clubs food plots when I hear deer running my way through the woods.  A doe running full speed comes out of the woods with a nice size buck right on her tail.  I put my sight on the big boy trying to determine if it's 125 or not....as I'm trailing him across the small field a monster comes running out about 10 yards behind him.   I was so amazed at what I was seeing that I lowered my rifle and never even took a shot. It was like something from Mutual of Omaha's Wild Kingdom.  An awesome experience!   
It's great club, great bunch of guys and family friendly.  I'd highly recommend the club to everyone and hope to be hunting there for many years to come.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jul 28, 2010)

*A few more bucks from 2010!*

Heres a few more bucks from this Summer. I got dibs on the first one, but you know how rutting bucks are. They can be anywhere.


----------



## Lost in Heard (Jul 28, 2010)

will be down all weekend  7/31 working on some stands, anyone want to take a look give me a call Robbie 678-409-7543


----------



## Festus (Jul 29, 2010)

More deer taken from the club


----------



## flintdiver (Jul 30, 2010)

The last deer in the series of pics was taken off an adjoining property. Just to clarify, all the other bucks did come off of BAHC club property ! Good luck Todd, hope you guy's secure your last two members soon.


----------



## Lost in Heard (Jul 30, 2010)

Club full. Thanks


----------

